# routing vbox virtual machines [SOLVED]

## hika

I have a laptop with Gentoo and Vbox virtual machines. The laptop has three network interfaces to the outside world:

wired, wlan and openvpn (enp4s0, wlp2s0 and tunl0). this works fine.

From the virtual machines (Windows) I want to be able to reach both Gentoo and the outside world through any of the three interfaces. Since I don't know which of the three is active, I need whith bridge mode three separate connections, with  NAT mode I can only access the first two and I need to setup vpn from inside windows, creating several tunnels. To access gentoo and the other machines I need the host-only adapter.

All quite complicated, so I thought why not setting up Gentoo as a router for the virtual machine and only use host-only.

So I set it up with iptables and a dns and all works OK, except the router is not routing to the outside world.

If I disable iptables I can ping the virtual machines from the outside but from the virtual machines I don't come farther then the outside ip-number of the physical machine. So it won't route anything coming from the vboxnet0 virtual adapter.

Is this something from vbox or do I need something more?

my home network is 192.168.222.0/24 with gateway 192.168.222.253 and 192.168.222.45 for my laptop

the host-only network is 192.168.56.0/24 with 192.168.56.1 for the vboxnet0 interface

the tunl0 uses 192.168.253.100/30 if I'm correct but is working fine

The routing table from gentoo is with only wired connected: 

default              192.168.222.253  0.0.0.0            UG 0 0 0 enp4s0

loopback           localhost             255.0.0.0         UG 0 0 0 lo

192.168.56.0     *                        255.255.255.0  U   0 0 0 vboxnet0

192.168.222.0   *                        255.255.255.0  U   0 0 0 enp4s0

HikaLast edited by hika on Wed May 22, 2013 3:42 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## hika

I've come one step further. Formulating the problems sometimes helps to look in different directions.

I found it probably is a dns and maybe also wins problem.

I noticed that in the routing information my home gateway was mentioned by dns name and started to wonder if that was correct it said Router-2 and I thought it should be Router-02. On further looking I found that a long time ago I had mistyped the name in my dns, one way it said the one and reverse it said the other. Untill now it had never created a problem.

Now I can ping part of my local network. I have to clear al routing buffers and probably also WINS. Which is a lot of trouble.

Hika

----------

## hika

I don't come any further.

From my WindowsXP vurtual machine I can reach:

- The gateway/router (= fli4l Linux box)

- Another Gentoo Linux Workstation

- A Windos virtual machine bridged to the network on the third Linux machine

- The HP printserver

- The Epson printer

I cannot reach

- My Gentoo Linux server with Samba (so also with WINS)

- A windows virtual machine bridged to the network on the second Linux machine

- A third Linux workstation that hasn't been on for a week

- The wireless gateway

Where should I look further, I tried flushing arp and wins tables.

How do I see what it is using? Could it still in part be using that bogus dns-name?

Hika

----------

## hika

It is Virtualbox that is interfering. When I tracert in windows it goes through a not existing but existing ip-number.

The hostside is 192.168.56.1. Which I set as gateway. tracert says it goes through 192.168.56.101, which exists but is neither host nor guest. I'm going to look for a way to disable it.

Hika

----------

## hika

It's weird but a full reboot solved it 192.168.56.101 has gone and I have route added in Linux

link-local   *   255.255.0.0 U 206 0 0 vboxnet0

Also the metrics for default, enp4s0 and wlp2so have gone up.

I haven't tested the ovpn but I guess that works too.

Hika

----------

